

Twitter changes access_token flow to be more compliant to OAuth1.0A spec - asder1
https://dev.twitter.com/discussions/16443

======
sehugg
Kind of a bummer because this affects all existing ShareKit apps -- the fix
was just added: <https://github.com/ShareKit/ShareKit/pull/692>

